# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  četverogodišnjaci koji puno doje

## ovca_i_janjad

neva ima 4 g. i 2 mj.

i ona jednostavno - ne smanjuje svoje dojenje

odnosno smanjuje ga, ali i dalje cica sigurnih šest, sedam, osam puta dnevno + noću jednom (ali nije tako baš uvijek)

istina je da ne ide u vrtić i da sam ja na raspolaganju zbog mlađe sestre koja ima 20 mj. /sa sličnim obrascem dojenja kao i nevuška kada je imala 20 mj./

uistinu, taj poriv za čestim sisanjem traje puno duže nego što sam ja mislila - a mislila sam da se ipak jako smanji nakon 3 g. 

svjesna sam kompetitivne strane tandema
i svjesna sam da je za mene ovo sve ponekad iscrpljujuće


ali nije    :Smile:  


kako doje drugi četverogodišnjaci?

----------


## Sanjica

Nemrem ti pomoći,moj je poslije četvrtog rođendana počeo s polaganim opraštanjem, još pola godine se razvlačilo do konačnog prestanka...

No, ja sam radila, a on je išao u vrtić i oko njega su bila sve starija djeca (brat, sestra, kumići, susjedi). Mislim da je kod tebe situacija nepoticajna za prestanak dojenja, ali ako još uvijek svi skupa uživate čemu se opterećivati?

Ja se uvijek čeznutljivo prisjetim kako mi je bilo čarobno...   :Kiss:

----------

